# Konfabulator is out!!



## 3mors (Feb 10, 2003)

As in subject.

There r also 6 more widgets available to be downloaded...


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 10, 2003)

I downloaded it an hour ago and am very happy with it.


----------



## 3mors (Feb 10, 2003)

The site is busy.  
I'm downloading it now and it keeps more than 15 minutes for download.

Eheheh.


----------



## verlorenengel (Feb 10, 2003)

Can someeone post it here or mirror it?

2.3k/s from site


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 10, 2003)

you can download it from me:

http://24.26.233.87/~wdw_/konfabulator_1.0.dmg


----------



## 3mors (Feb 10, 2003)

Or here:

http://powerserver.no-ip.org/Konfabulator_1.0.dmg


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Feb 10, 2003)

what is it?! *confused*


----------



## cybergoober (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks, guys. Now just gotta download the other widgets.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 10, 2003)

I got it almost an hour ago.  Tight little piece of code.    The site is just overloaded!


----------



## senne (Feb 10, 2003)

thank you to put it on a mirror! good boys


----------



## Drizzt (Feb 10, 2003)

This program will be great once more third party widgets are released for it.  Oh sure I could make my own, but I'm so busy the last thing I'd want to do in my free time is program in my own widgets for a program that costs $25.  I'm patient, I'll wait.


----------



## toast (Feb 10, 2003)

I can't understand why Arlo Rose didn't make a mirror himself.

BTW, the whole program is great. BUT I won't buy it :

- I want an option to have the windows always staying at top (like iPulse).
- I only use W3C and iTunes widgets.
- I want ALL widgets to stay in the Konfab menu, even if closed ! Using 'Open Widget' command each time is a pain.
- I hate this little reminder


----------



## 3mors (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *I can't understand why Arlo Rose didn't make a mirror himself.
> 
> BTW, the whole program is great. BUT I won't buy it :
> ...



I won't buy it too, not for your reason anyway, but as 25$ is too much. I've bought a lot of other shareware apps, but I think that the importance of this app isn't enough to justify 25$  

I wanna reply to your reasons:
- the option is configurable in .kon file in widget package, as a matter of fact one of the widgets stays at top;
- also weather is good  ;
- write a mail to Arlo Rose, he'll follow your idea;
- the reminder is tiresome, but is the only way to inform people that they r using a shareware application, timed demo or other tricks r not useful for the programmer, as u can reinstall the app as soon as it expires.

A trick for u:
if u install konfabulator for the first time, the reminder doesn't appear, it appears when u close the app and reopen it.
So if u don't reboot u can keep it always open without any reminder.


----------



## Ugg (Feb 10, 2003)

Man, this is cool!  It is sort of pricy, but I like the idea, maybe with a few more widgets I'll buy it. 

 Boy, I'm glad my mom ain't around, all those pictures in my picture folder would have embarrassed her to no end!


----------



## andrewxlt1 (Feb 10, 2003)

someone have the konfab reference.pdf .. their site is being hammered and I just can't seem to get it


----------



## spitty27 (Feb 10, 2003)

what is konfabulator!!!!?????


----------



## toast (Feb 10, 2003)

www.konfabulator.com

I'm writing to Arlo Rose now.


----------



## andrewxlt1 (Feb 10, 2003)

yeah looks like guys at Konfabulator didnt anticipate the traffic on their server.


----------



## boi (Feb 10, 2003)

hmm... i wonder if the widget makers get any royalties on the $25 they charge for this program. =P
oh well. the current widgets are really cool. i'll try to work on a couple when the website is back up.


----------



## jeb1138 (Feb 10, 2003)

Seems pretty cool so far...   So is this supposed to create the environment of 'Desktop as control panel/information center' instead of a place to litter with files or something?

Seems like the dock and the menubar do a lot better job at some things than some of those widgets do -- like the battery meter, the airport signal strength meter, and the new-mail checker.  The desktop sure has a lot more space for detailed & high-res pictures & stuff though.  If it's easy to make widgets I bet this will get huge and very cool on the Mac.  Hope so!


----------



## 3mors (Feb 10, 2003)

toast, if u want that an app stays on top u can add this line to .kon file in widget package:
*
&lt;level&gt;topMost&lt;/level&gt;
*
inside &lt;window&gt; tag.


----------



## fryke (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeb1138 _
> *Seems like the dock and the menubar do a lot better job at some things than some of those widgets do -- like the battery meter, the airport signal strength meter, and the new-mail checker.*



Hmm... I like the Battery Meter. I've changed the analog clock to display at 60% and topMost (thanks!) and must say it's the best analog clock for Mac OS X I've ever seen. 25$ sounds a bit steep for just that, so I guess I'll have to find two more to justify that purchase...


----------



## jeb1138 (Feb 10, 2003)

So you can change their properties!  Nice!

Anybody know if there is a way to make the OS X desktop picture semi-transparent (Show through to the background color?)  It would make some of these widgets easier to use.  Or I guess I could darken the image or something else...


----------



## 3mors (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeb1138 _
> Anybody know if there is a way to make the OS X desktop picture semi-transparent (Show through to the background color?)
> [/B]



U can modify Picture Frame.widget.
Set it without border and with the size of your screen.
Then set transparency.


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 10, 2003)

I changed some code in the iTunes widget from:


```
<window title="iTunes Remote">
		<name>main_window</name>
		<alignment>left</alignment>
		<visible>10</visible>
		<shadow>0</shadow>
	</window>
```

to:


```
<window title="iTunes Remote">
		<level>topMost</level>
		<name>main_window</name>
		<alignment>left</alignment>
		<visible>10</visible>
		<shadow>0</shadow>
		<opacity>90</opacity>
	</window>
```

Now it's really kule.


----------



## Dusky (Feb 10, 2003)

> hmm... i wonder if the widget makers get any royalties on the $25 they charge for this program.



I checked "About Blah Widget" for some of the widgets that came with Konfabulator.  They were done by Arlo Rose.  I don't discount the possibility that shareware widgets will emerge.


----------



## jeb1138 (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by andrewxlt1 _
> *someone have the konfab reference.pdf .. their site is being hammered and I just can't seem to get it  *



Could anyone who has a copy on hand possibly post or mirror this for a bit?  The site is _still_ overwhelmed it seems!  I could mirror it if someone could e-mail it to me or something.


----------



## twister (Feb 10, 2003)

jeb1138 it's mirrored on page one of this thread... 

And it's cool but not awesome.


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 10, 2003)

here's a mirror:

http://24.26.233.87/~wdw_/Konfabulator_Reference.pdf


----------



## jeb1138 (Feb 11, 2003)

wdw - I get a "Not found error"...

(twister - I'm lookin' for the manual, not the program itself.  Thanks though. )

- edit -

Never mind -- I got it to download from Konfabulator.com.  At a whopping 1.5KB/s!   Thanks anyway wdw!  Fortunately it's only 550KB.  I'm sure they'll be back up to normal speed in no time, but here's another link anyway:
http://homepage.mac.com/jeb1138/.Public/MacOSX.com/Konfabulator_Reference.pdf


----------



## toast (Feb 11, 2003)

3mors - thanx for your very useful point.
wdw_ : I agree, it does look very cool !

Anyway to make the reminder 100% transparent ?


----------



## 3mors (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> 
> *Anyway to make the reminder 100% transparent ?  *



I'm studying for it


----------



## senne (Feb 11, 2003)

you can also put it in a corner, then you only see a mini white stripe.


Attachment: Right Bottom = reminder


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *you can also put it in a corner, then you only see a mini white stripe.
> 
> 
> Attachment: Right Bottom = reminder *


That's exactly what I did.

I am addicted to Konfablator. Check it out:

*My Desktop*


----------



## twister (Feb 11, 2003)

They have new widgets today!  Like VersionTracker!  I gotta keep watching!

Twister


----------



## RPS (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3mors _
> *toast, if u want that an app stays on top u can add this line to .kon file in widget package:
> 
> &lt;level&gt;topMost&lt;/level&gt;
> ...



How?


----------



## 3mors (Feb 11, 2003)

Edit .kon file inside .widget package.
To navigate inside .widget file u have to use "Show package contents" menu (right button).

Put that line inside &lt;window&gt;&lt;/window&gt; tag.


----------



## RPS (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3mors _
> *Edit .kon file inside .widget package.
> To navigate inside .widget file u have to use "Show package contents" menu (right button).
> 
> Put that line inside &lt;window&gt;&lt;/window&gt; tag. *



Ok thanks sorry but I meant, how do I edit it? With what app? I'm really confused.


----------



## RPS (Feb 11, 2003)

Never mind, I'm dumb.


----------



## 3mors (Feb 11, 2003)

textedit?
vi on terminal?
bbedit?


----------



## RPS (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah thanks it was a stupid question.


----------

